# RPCNA & 1650 Scottish Psalter



## nwink (Nov 22, 2010)

To any of my PB brethren who are knowledgeable about the RPCNA:

Would it be permissible for an RPCNA congregation to use a psalter other than the current RPCNA psalter in public worship each Sabbath? (I was thinking specifically of the 1650 Scottish Psalter or even older RPCNA psalters)


----------



## JML (Nov 22, 2010)

Check with Adam King. He is pastor of the RPCNA church in Wichita. I know that he really likes the 1650 but they use the Psalms for Worship in services. His Puritan Board ID is ADKing.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 22, 2010)

You can also ask Nathan Eshelman. He is a RPCNA Pastor also and participates on the board a lot. 
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/los-angeles-rpcna-sings-psalm-119w-book-psalms-worship-119x-bopfs-64437/


----------



## Croghanite (Nov 22, 2010)

The 1650 is an approved Psalter.


----------



## nwink (Nov 22, 2010)

Croghanite said:


> The 1650 is an approved Psalter.



Joe, so is it a choice of the Session which psalter the congregation will use in worship?


----------



## ADKing (Nov 22, 2010)

Sessions may use any psalter approved by Synod. This would include the 1650 Psalter as having been used in the denomination for many years and having been approved by the General Assembly of the Church of Scotland in covenanting times (which, historically, we have seen as our own assembly). Just to correct an above statement, the Wichita congregation is still using the Book of Psalms for Singing (though on occasions outside of public worship--like prayer meetings--we have used the 1650). For obvious reasons, though, there is always a desire to have a uniforrmity in psalter versions for greater ease in denominational gatherings.


----------



## Croghanite (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes. 
See the RPCNA Constitution
The Directory for the Worship of God.


----------



## JML (Nov 22, 2010)

ADKing said:


> Just to correct an above statement, the Wichita congregation is still using the Book of Psalms for Singing



Oops. Sorry Pastor King.


----------



## ADKing (Nov 22, 2010)

No need to be sorry dear brother, just clarifying.


----------

